# Out of the box fertilizers



## Halfpint (Jan 23, 2011)

I have access to about 1,000 pounds of rolled oats. They are out of date. A friend and I was talking and wondered if anyone has used them for fertilizer on their gardens? If so how much per sq. foot. Any ideas? If you haved checked the price of fertilizer youll understand. Plus I hate to pass up a free deal.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

No, never have, but dh figures it'd be just like any other compost product. It should help the soil in some way.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Just because it's out of date does not mean it's "bad" or not eatable! If nothing else feed it to the chickens, goats, horses, cows, etc and let them produce better "compost" ingredients from it. I would cook some up and test it first, then repack if necessary.


----------



## Halfpint (Jan 23, 2011)

*rolled oats*

They are being used on the livestock now but since there is so much more going to be available was wondering what other uses I could come up with. The first we got had bugs in them. Thanks to all


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sure that they would make good fertilizer, however, better at least partially compost em first though or you will wind up with oats growing everywhere and will have to do lot of weedin.

A good way to kill the germ would be to soak em down good with water and cover em for a while. They will start to sprout then smell sour as the seed dies off. Then they could be further composted or added to soil.

Rolled oats for livestock can still sprout.


----------



## Halfpint (Jan 23, 2011)

*more*

I was planning to mix with dirt and till in garden spot then cover with black plastic till spring.....any suggestion or recommendation on what else to do,, thanks


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

If they will sprout, why not use them as a green manure crop? Let it grow over the winter(assuming that you are where they will survive--if not, do it first thing next spring). Then plow them in next spring to add to the soil.


----------



## Greybeard (Nov 26, 2011)

Rolled oats will not make good "FERTILIZER". Like most things you add to the soil from peat moss to ground up leaves. as it decomposes it will suck the nitrogen out. It would be good for making a lighter/airier soil and help hold water for a time. Best of all would be to compost it and then add it to your soil. Easy compost would be layering about 4in of oats with 1in of green material (think grass clippings) sprinkling a little 0-0-20 ammonia nitrate (nitrogen) on top of each layer. Keep it lightly damp and start turning it over every week or so. This will compost relatively fast and give you great fertilizer, plus if it heats up like it should, it will kill any weed seeds.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Was just looking at Meerkats post on a wormery. Those rolled oats would work really well for feeding worms. The worm castings would in turn make great fertalizer.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Rolled oats will not sprout, only raw unhulled oat groats will do so. And they do go rancid very quickly (under a year, and you can't taste the difference) so I wouldn't eat them either. 

I'm with greybread -- compost them. You could also broadcast some lightly in your garden area. Worms are most active during the fall and early spring here in temperate areas, and they will enjoy the snack and work a bit harder for you.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Rolled oats can be steamed to kill the enzymes that permit rancidity to happen, the rolled oats can be stored for long periods of time and stay fresh. 25 years is not out of the question.

Here's some more info. http://survivalacres.com/information/shelflife.html

If they have turned, then too late. But if you can cook some and they taste fine, then you have a perfect oppurtunitiy to save a few back and try your hand at steaming some. Just a thought for you.

Jimmy


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I compost some and like Cliff said,start a wormery,mine are doing good so far.
Or make 10,000 cookies.:2thumb:


----------

